

Clj, a Clojure REPL and package management system by David Edgar Liebke - pygy_
http://github.com/liebke/clj

======
zephjc
I'd like to see something like this as part of the standard clojure
distribution - i.e. something more than "Oh here are some JAR files"

~~~
itistoday
Indeed, it would be great to have an official solution to this problem, as
currently there are just too many ways of doing this, and that creates
fragmentation and all the associated problems that come with it.

------
ccarpenterg
I've just started to learn Clojure and I'm still a little confused. What's
Clj? Is it a yum-like tool for Clojure?

~~~
swannodette
clj is much more like Ruby gems or easy_install. You get your packages
installed into a global place. You don't need to define a per-project
project.clj to start hacking, which is a friendlier behavior for people just
getting started with Clojure.

------
mark_l_watson
I am installing it right now. One issue (or not): I tend to use different
versions of Clojure libs for different projects, etc. and this looks like you
install packages globally on your clj setup. Looks well worth checking out.

~~~
liebke
Mark, you are correct, it does install packages globally. It's designed to
complement the project-oriented approach of Leiningen and Maven, not replace
it.

------
ihodes
This is pretty sweet. Just the other day I was thinking that doing this in C
might be a fun way to scratch and itch and have a fast practical solution for
others.

There's still room for a more comprehensive solution than either this or Lein
gives. Maybe I'll have to scratch that itch if it gets to be too much.

This is certainly nice for just having a ready-made REPL with all your
favorite libs already on your classpath. Kudos, David!

~~~
technomancy
The launcher side has been done (very well) in C for JVM languages:
<http://hashdot.sourceforge.net/>

Just waiting for someone to go make .debs for it!

------
zaph0d
Now with support for starting a Swank Server - <http://github.com/ghoseb/clj>

------
sandGorgon
how does this compare to leiningen, which i believe does a lot of similar
things ?

~~~
rbxbx
leiningen works on a project level, whereas this works on a global level.

Think rvm's gemsets vs normal rubygems behavior, if you're familiar with that
eco-system.

------
tkahn6
Semi-related:

Can anyone point me towards some up-to-date documentation on Compojure? I
can't seem to find any anywhere.

